# VIDEO - 5 week old puppies eating PMR!



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

5 week old miniature dachshund puppies eating their first PMR meal. Straight from mothers' milk to PMR  Ground up 80/10/10 - turkey, beef, pork, chicken.

YouTube - Mini Dachshund Puppies eating RAW


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That is awesome!!!!! What a bunch of little cuties!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Starting at 56 seconds is when I went in to saccharin overdose. I love the sound of the puppehs eating! So cute!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww!!! I loved that! Thanks for sharing! :biggrin:


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Lizzy, the one licking the plate, is the girl we kept back. She's WOW gorgeous!!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, that is an absolutely adorable dog. 

I just don't know if I could ever have such a small, tiny, cute little puppy like that. It would get away with murder!

I would hug it and squeeze it and call it, "George".


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Haha! I like that... Getting away with murder and being called George... 

Well she's a big girl now... 13.5 pounds. I just love her build. Nice big bone. I'd put her in the ring if it weren't for the fact that she's a chocolate based cream - and that color rarely does well in the ring. You have to find judges who judge on conformation and so much concentration on color. But alas - they usually love the "classic" reds or black/tans more.

Here's a video of Lizzy at 9 months old.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgs2UUto3ns


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

That's awesome! What are they eating?


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Spaz said:


> That's awesome! What are they eating?


Turkey, beef, pork, chicken, organ meat, and bone - all ground up!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Dude, that is flippin' adorable. Oh my goondess.. cute little pupperz!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------

